# Trials and Sponsorship



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

So i'm thinking of asking my work to sponsor my field trial endeavors. I've heard of people getting their test fees paid this way. My question is since I work for the visitor's bureau for the city of little rock (im just a number cruncher) how's the best way to go about doing it? what aspects should i emphasize that would get the city of little rock's name out there? how do i convince them or sell my idea to them that it'd be worth while?

also if they agree to pay for entry fees would this then make me a pro? or would i still be an amateur?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

blake_mhoona said:


> So i'm thinking of asking my work to sponsor my field trial endeavors.* I've heard of people getting their test fees paid this way.* My question is since I work for the visitor's bureau for the city of little rock (im just a number cruncher) how's the best way to go about doing it? what aspects should i emphasize that would get the city of little rock's name out there? how do i convince them or sell my idea to them that it'd be worth while?
> 
> also if they agree to pay for entry fees would this then make me a pro? or would i still be an amateur?



Where may I ask have you heard of such a thing ? Their are sugar daddy type owners/benefactors, there are trust fund kids, there is a bank heiress,there are self made millionaires....and then a whole bunch of 50k millionaires ....

But asking some entity to sponsor your endeavor implies some kind of quid pro quo, so your amateur standing would probably come into question...at least it is in the world of golf..

as far as dealing with the city of Little Rock, they would ask what type of return would they receive on their investment..its not like the FT game is a televised event or carried in the sports page...and a small number of the absentee owners in the FT game have a net worth that could probably fund the some small cities


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

BonMallari said:


> Where may I ask have you heard of such a thing ? Their are sugar daddy type owners/benefactors, there are trust fund kids, there is a bank heiress,there are self made millionaires....and then a whole bunch of 50k millionaires ....
> 
> But asking some entity to sponsor your endeavor implies some kind of quid pro quo, so your amateur standing would probably come into question...at least it is in the world of golf..
> 
> as far as dealing with the city of Little Rock, they would ask what type of return would they receive on their investment..its not like the FT game is a televised event or carried in the sports page...and a small number of the absentee owners in the FT game have a net worth that could probably fund the some small cities


as we are a city municipality we dont see any return other than advertising the city. we make money by people coming to little rock and buying hotel rooms or buying food. we receive a 2% tax on said purchases. so the return would be getting Little Rock's name out into the public. we just launched a new re-branding phase. you may see some of our ads in southern living, food and wine, etc. or billboards on interstates. our whole goal is to promote little rock (and it's businesses) as a destination to visit

as far as where i have seen it well one gentleman in my training group has an arrangement with his employer. then i met another gentleman at our training ponds that was going to the grand and his employer just bought him 2 ruff tuff kennel fans and paying for the grand entry fees.

a more important question: if it does indeed make me a pro, am i right in that i could still run amateur (if indeed we make it there) since i would be both handler and owner


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

That would be more expensive advertisement than the Super Bowl since I have always gone out in the first.
I would think that a Strip Joint would be perfect for sponsorship, go hit up Platinum. Make sure the judges get some VIP passes prior to slipping the lead off though.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

If your salary is paid by tax dollars, I honestly doubt the city would pay for your hobby.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Dave Farrar said:


> If your salary is paid by tax dollars, I honestly doubt the city would pay for your hobby.




in ideas of what we already sponsor: multiple university sports teams, 5k and marathons, youth sports, summer camps, you name it we've probably sponsored it. as long as it gets the city's name out there


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

That stuff will go through the department that handles tourism, so that's where you would start. They are going to want to know how you plan to spread their name? Your jacket? truck? logos on the dog? Maybe a bandanna if it's a Golden? I don't know, but what exactly are people going to see? then they will want to know how many people per year/month/entry would see this "Advertising" you propose, and what the demographics of that audience are. They are advertising in relatively small publications with high end demographics based on the one you mentioned. The demographic of the field trial world definitely supports it but to pay $200-$400 bucks in entry fees and expenses to get you to an event with possibly 200 people may not make much sense. They are accustomed to paying rates that run $20-$40 per thousand exposures, or 2-4 CENTS per customer that sees the ad. You're asking them to pay more like $2 for each person. Keep in mind sponsoring kids sports or camps is seen as a good will gesture on their part vs. a pure advertising endeavor. Also, people wear t-shirts and other memorabilia for a long time so there is a lot more exposure for some of those sponsorship $ then you might have. Unless they like you a lot, it sounds challenging to me, but no good idea ever didn't seem challenging


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

DarrinGreene said:


> That stuff will go through the department that handles tourism, so that's where you would start. They are going to want to know how you plan to spread their name? Your jacket? truck? logos on the dog? Maybe a bandanna if it's a Golden? I don't know but what exactly are people going to see? then they will want to know how many people per year/month/entry would see this "Advertising" you propose, and what the demographics of that audience are. They are advertising in relatively small publications with high end demographics based on the one you mentioned. The demographic of the field trial world definitely supports it but to pay $200-$400 bucks in entry fees and expenses to get you to an event with possibly 200 people may not make much sense. They are accustomed to paying rates that run $20-$40 per thousand exposures, or 2-4 CENTS per customer that sees the ad. You're asking them to pay more like $2 for each person. Keep in mind sponsoring kids sports or camps is seen as a good will gesture on their part vs. a pure advertising endeavor. Unless they like you a lot, it sounds challenging to me, but no good idea ever didn't seem challenging


we are the department of tourism for the city. and my plan was logo on the back of the jacket embrodiered with our website. car sticker, kennel sticker, flat buckle dog collar. and i wouldnt ask for expenses just entry fees. still i get your point in that you might be asking for $750 a year for 10 events where maybe 1500 people might see it. but the car sticker could be seen by hundreds per event in the 6-8 hour drive


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

blake_mhoona said:


> u'd be suprised at what we do pay for.
> 
> in ideas of what we already sponsor: multiple university sports teams, 5k and marathons, youth sports, summer camps, you name it we've probably sponsored it. as long as it gets the city's name out there


Those endevors benefit many people. Sponsoring a single individual's hobby would cause them a huge headache.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

You are really dreaming. But show me I'm wrong. I guess the economy hasn't hit Federal, City or municipal workers yet. It will. Universities, summer camps far cry from sponsoring an individual. I got to see this.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Never say never, and you won't know unless you ask, but you'll have some fairly difficult obstacles in your path. The first is that these events are not exactly spectator sports; the only ones in the gallery are usually there because they're also running dogs. The second is that you are talking about your city sponsoring you for an event that involves guns and the killing of animals; even if you're lucky enough not to have any gun control freaks or PETA disciples amongst the decision makers, blood sports are not exactly PC for the masses.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Go win a few times and you might can make a case. This is out there, haha. It would be nice though.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

got a sponsorship packet now all i got to do is fill it out and let it got the CEO, COO, and marketing coordinator to vote on it


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

blake_mhoona said:


> got a sponsorship packet now all i got to do is fill it out and let it got the CEO, COO, and marketing coordinator to vote on it


I`m wonderin if they would sponsor you for hunting season?Just think of all the ooser`s at the ramp at the boat race at BM........just thinkin ? Jim


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

blake_mhoona said:


> got a sponsorship packet now all i got to do is fill it out and let it got the CEO, COO, and marketing coordinator to vote on it


Good luck to ya.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

blake_mhoona said:


> as we are a city municipality we dont see any return other than advertising the city. we make money by people coming to little rock and buying hotel rooms or buying food. we receive a 2% tax on said purchases. so the return would be getting Little Rock's name out into the public. we just launched a new re-branding phase. you may see some of our ads in southern living, food and wine, etc. or billboards on interstates. our whole goal is to promote little rock (and it's businesses) as a destination to visit
> 
> as far as where i have seen it well one gentleman in my training group has an arrangement with his employer. then i met another gentleman at our training ponds that was going to the grand and his employer just bought him 2 ruff tuff kennel fans and paying for the grand entry fees.
> *
> a more important question: if it does indeed make me a pro, am i right in that i could still run amateur (if indeed we make it there) since i would be both handler and owner*





blake_mhoona said:


> got a sponsorship packet now all i got to do is fill it out and let it got the CEO, COO, and marketing coordinator to vote on it



1. answer # 1...you may NOT run the Amateur if you are a pro, has no bearing on whether you own the dog or not....You may run the Derby, the Qual and the Open, Ltd.etc



2. answer # 2 : I was actively involved in trying to secure sponsorship for a young golf pro and personal friend, and it was the biggest headache but it taught me a ton about the business world,advertising, marketing,contracts etc...I understand that your initial thoughts are pure and simple, but even the wealthiest of miilionaires arent in the habit of giving their money away (except to a mistress,drug habit,bookie)..thats why they are millionaires and not thousandaires....more power to you if you can get it, but once you accept the check, you owe somebody something


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

BonMallari said:


> 2. answer # 2 : I was actively involved in trying to secure sponsorship for a young golf pro and personal friend, and it was the biggest headache but it taught me a ton about the business world,advertising, marketing,contracts etc...I understand that your initial thoughts are pure and simple, but even the wealthiest of miilionaires arent in the habit of giving their money away (except to a mistress,drug habit,bookie)..thats why they are millionaires and not thousandaires....more power to you if you can get it, but once you accept the check, you owe somebody something


the difference is Nike is trying to make money for Nike. Progressive insurance is trying to make money for Progressive. We try to make money for businesses in the area. Yes they do pay us taxes from the money we make them but we are not allowed to have a profit. If we don't spend the money on advertising then it is taken back to the city board and used for whatever purpose they seem fit. 

Hey it might and probably wont happen but you dont know unless you try. The secretary to the CEO seemed very interested and made it sound like it was a good tradeoff. At the end of the day if nothing else it lets the big wigs know who i am and that i want to help us promote the city


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

I always think it's strange that well known cities or states spend money to advertise themselves. Meanwhile the schools are getting de-funded. The broken and broke state of California runs very expensive ads on television inviting people to come visit - They run the ads in California! Which is huge. Can only imagine the dollars spent on that while the rest of our budget goes down the toilet.

Sorry Blake, been hating that commercial and idea for a long time.

Good luck to you, though. Here are some parting words, however - have you run any trials yet? If not, may want to see how it goes. I and many others went out in the first 5 minutes. If someone had paid my way, I would have felt bad for them and embarrassed.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I think being compensated for running your dog would make you a Pro, I wouldn't go down that road.

John


----------



## rbr (Jan 14, 2004)

Why , in your mind, would they want to?


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

The little bit of money you are hoping to get from the sponsor wouldn't be enough, for me, to offset the disadvantage of losing amateur status in AKC field trials. 

If you decide to go through with it, I suggest using chairs for your ads. Your chair is out there all day, even if you're not. The other ten people in the gallery notice this chair and the ad. Inevitably you will forget your chair at the event, somebody adopts the forgotten chair, you whip out a fresh chair...now you are up to 20 views!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

blake_mhoona said:


> ..... we *have to use ALL the money *or it is returned to city's general fund.....


typical big government 
fix a pothole, change a streetlight.
or "gasp" roll back into general fund and lower the $$$
the folks who pay your tax burden have to give!!!!!
one of the biggest issues the fricken gov has is "we gots to spend it all we gots to spend it all!!!!"
if you worked for microsoft or texico I would say sure try it. but you work for the people in your town.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

blake_mhoona said:


> we are the department of tourism for the city. and my plan was logo on the back of the jacket embrodiered with our website. car sticker, kennel sticker, flat buckle dog collar. and i wouldnt ask for expenses just entry fees. still i get your point in that you might be asking for $750 a year for 10 events where maybe 1500 people might see it. but the car sticker could be seen by hundreds per event in the 6-8 hour drive


Prolly wouldn't tell my intended FT sponsor that I planned on getting bang for his buck by advertising on a flat buckled dog collar........seeing as how flat buckled dog collars aren't allowed in FT's


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry to pipe in again, but this whole idea strikes me as wrong on a lot of levels.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> typical big government
> fix a pothole, change a streetlight.
> or "gasp" roll back into general fund and lower the $$$
> the folks who pay your tax burden have to give!!!!!
> ...


Good post.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

If it works out I'd be interested in representing Little Rock in the northeast.

Visit Little Rock.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Ken Bora said:


> typical big government
> fix a pothole, change a streetlight.
> or "gasp" roll back into general fund and lower the $$$
> the folks who pay your tax burden have to give!!!!!
> ...


This thread belongs on POTUS where the OP would get a reaming from folks that follow this kind of BS. In order for the city's fund to break even there would have to be $37,500 generated by this scheme. But I have to say, as a citizen agitiator, there is some really strange thinking by folks who have never earned the money to put these schemes in place .


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

blake,

don't just ask for a cheesy entry fee or two and the city's name on your handler's jacket or dog's lead, that does nothing from a marketing perspective.

ask for a colorful "truck wrap" like the tournament bass guys get. you could put little rock city pictures like "The Clinton Museum" etc. all over the truck. these things cost ~$2K and everyone looks at them. you will be making advertising impressions not only at a limited audience field trial event but everywhere you go, everyday.

then tell them that in order to capitalize on the questions you will get from the "killer paint job" on the truck you will need a "mobile outdoor trade show" trailer booth. attach a proposal from a company in iowa called ainley who will fashion this mobile promotion center with an awning, back drop and foldout table. the trade show trailer can also have drawers and cabinets for your tourist and promotional materials for the city as well as onboard refrigeration for complimentary drinks and snacks for all the people inquiring about the city. this outdoor event center will also be able to transport your dogs too! the cost of a custom 4 hole trailer like we are talking about might be ~$10k. i can assure you the marketing director has paid more for portable trade show booths that are only used a few days a year. you will be using yours all the time!

in your application note that you are asking for $12k in up front one time capital costs that can be depriciated over five years($12k/5yrs= $2.4k/yr) and another $3.5k in annual expenses for fuel and entry fees. that is $5.9k total per year. then show that you will be driving 20 thousand miles per year and that statisics show that your vehicle will be seen and noticed by an average of 40 people per mile for 800k advertising impressions per year. this yeilds and adv cost per impression of point seven cents per impression. correspondingly an outdoor billboard on a 25,000 car per day interstate gives over 750k impressions a month and costs $4k monthly. the billboard is slightly cheaper per impression but cannot hand out individualized information and entertain tourists with drinks and snacks.

i had a bitch make the derby list last year and i shaved a "for sale" sign with my phone number on both sides to be visible when she ran. *i didn't get one call off of that!* don't spend the money on this ineffective form of advertising!

go in BIG with a plan or don't go in at all!!!!!!!


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Ken Bora said:


> typical big government
> fix a pothole, change a streetlight.
> or "gasp" roll back into general fund and lower the $$$
> the folks who pay your tax burden have to give!!!!!
> ...



i think many many of y'all would be surprised how many CVB (convention and visitors bureaus) spend on advertising both small and large metropolitan areas. Little rock a town of around 150,000 brings has a 2% "hamburger tax". Do I think its right? Well i don't like talking politics but I will say I am a conservative. But being a college grad I took the first offer I got. And was astonished myself when I found out what our purpose is. However revenue is up for local businesses so I'd say we do a pretty good job.

and lest we forget the public voted this tax into effect. Businesses don't seem to care when we bring in the 30,000 member tae kwondo world championships every year


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

roseberry said:


> blake,
> 
> don't just ask for a cheesy entry fee or two and the city's name on your handler's jacket or dog's lead, that does nothing from a marketing perspective.
> 
> ...


Wow, and I thought my chair idea was awesome, but you hit it out of the park!


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Okay was not going to get in to this but I will say this Blake is a relative newbie to FT and I have met him and he seems like a real good guy. I can't speak for him but I don't think his intentions are as bad as they may seem or the way some of you are portraying them to be. I will also say this there are worse politics between judges and handlers and people that are supposed to be amateur but we all know there are loop holes in that process. If the city if Little Rock says its worth it to them to get there name out there then what difference does it make to you. He pays his taxes just like everybody else he's just trying to get some back. Don't you wish you could? And to say that he is trying to run a scheme or scam money out of any body is BS. That would imply that he would be lying to get money which he is not so maybe some people should think before they go trying to run somebody's character down that they don't know. People seam to want to do that while sitting behind a computer screen. Joking and kidding around are one thing but out right slander is another. 

B I would say that if you intend on running FT and amateurs then pass on this idea. Because sponsorship and HT doesn't really come in to play because there is no meaning behind some being am or pro. Because technically you would be compensated for training and running that dog no matter wether you own it or not. 

Also just know that on this site you have to have some thick skin. They are not overly receptive to new guys and some can be a$$'$ some times. Get with me and come train next weekend.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Also at this point even if for some strange reason it was approved I would not accept it to retain my amateur status so its a moot point now. 

Roseberry I like your thinking though if we switch over to the hunt test game I'll give it a second go. Lol jk


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

blake_mhoona said:


> Also at this point even if for some strange reason it was approved I would not accept it to retain my amateur status so its a *mute point* now.
> 
> Roseberry I like your thinking though if we switch over to the hunt test game I'll give it a second go. Lol jk


That would be a *moot* point... Just sayin'.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

I would like to take a tour of Europe. I will take a suit case full of "Little Rock"T shirts and Ball caps with me if you can get the city to pay for my trip. 
Thanks
Pete


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

blake.
under my proposed scenario your would be travel would be as an employee of the city. you would be going places as an ambassador on promotional trips. let the city pay for your travel and lodging to the next "approved destination"(out of state trial). you pay your own entry fees for the weekend @ $80/dog. you are not a professional you are simply running a dog in a trial incedental to your work for the city.

i don't think anyone would would not let you run an am based on that. it would be like telling some am who was judging the open who might have their fuel and lodging paid for by the club, that they couldn't run their young dog in the derby on friday without sacrificing am status?(does this happen? idk?)


----------



## rbr (Jan 14, 2004)

I hope I'm not the only one here who would be outraged if I found out a dime on my tax $ was subsidising a govt employee's hoby.

Sorry Blake , IMHO the fact that you would even consider asking is indicative of the problems we have in this country.

Bert


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

If Little Rock wants to get more people in Little Rock, get some more grounds built for public use. Between Little Rock and the current grounds and Mayflower, the citizens might see a real return on their "investment". Just my opinion.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

rbr said:


> I hope I'm not the only one here who would be outraged if I found out a dime on my tax $ was subsidising a govt employee's hoby.
> 
> Sorry Blake , IMHO the fact that you would even consider asking is indicative of the problems we have in this country.
> 
> Bert


The govt. can only give away what it takes away. Some people don't get that.


----------



## rbr (Jan 14, 2004)

Field trials are not exactly high profile events.


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

rbr said:


> I hope I'm not the only one here who would be outraged if I found out a dime on my tax $ was subsidising a govt employee's hoby.
> 
> Sorry Blake , IMHO the fact that you would even consider asking is indicative of the problems we have in this country.
> 
> Bert


I'm outraged that I have to support a crack head with ten baby's. That sits on there butt and does nothing while accepting a check. Driving a Cadillac and eating steak and lobster on my dime. And because they cant buy dog food on their EBT CARD they feed the dog the steak. That's what's wrong with this country!

But someone who has worked there whole life and payed there taxes what's the big deal. This I will guarantee he has probably payed more taxes in his short life time than he will ever get back on entry fees. So I don't look at it as him spending my tax dollar he is spending his. I would rather pay him to run a trial than the other. Like a bonus for working hard and paying taxes not sitting on your butt and having baby's.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

rbr said:


> I hope I'm not the only one here who would be outraged if I found out a dime on my tax $ was subsidising a govt employee's hoby.
> 
> Sorry Blake , IMHO the fact that you would even consider asking is indicative of the problems we have in this country.
> 
> Bert


me, 
post 22


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Bryan Manning said:


> I'm outraged that I have to support a crack head with ten baby's.......
> But someone who has worked there whole life and payed there taxes what's the big deal.........


so a crack whore is walking past a blind beggar or her way to turn a trick and takes a dollar out of his cup.
then an alterboy walks past on his way to clean bedpans at the old folks home and also takes a dollar out of his cup.
the blind beggar can tell them apart how?????
he can't, they are both the same in his eyes


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

My advice? Get a life, get a real job and get a hobby you can afford!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Bryan Manning said:


> I'm outraged that I have to support a crack head with ten baby's. That sits on there butt and does nothing while accepting a check. Driving a Cadillac and eating steak and lobster on my dime. And because they cant buy dog food on their EBT CARD they feed the dog the steak. That's what's wrong with this country!
> 
> But someone who has worked there whole life and payed there taxes what's the big deal. This I will guarantee he has probably payed more taxes in his short life time than he will ever get back on entry fees. So I don't look at it as him spending my tax dollar he is spending his. I would rather pay him to run a trial than the other. Like a bonus for working hard and paying taxes not sitting on your butt and having baby's.


Do I detect a slight man crush going on here?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GnSwz-9LLc4


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Ken I would say not at all the same thing because that would imply theft. I wouldn't in any way think you to be a blind beggar and in no way is he stealing from anybody. It would be no different than a billboard or commercial for the city. 

Glen on the note of another stupid a$$ comment no one will have to worry about my opinion any longer. And trust me I don't post much and I will not be missed and like wise I will not miss this site so long.


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

huntinman said:


> Do I detect a slight man crush going on here?
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GnSwz-9LLc4


No but I am tired of rude people. And yes I am in a bad mood! Everyone wants to talk about we need new blood we need this but the first chance people get they want to bash the hell out of people on here. When half wouldn't say this crap to someone's face. The man asked a question yes is it a good idea probably not. Could somebody say that with out being an ass yes but I guess its true what you have in your heart is what comes out of your mouth!


----------



## Nptrauba (Apr 7, 2013)

This is just my opinion, but I travel a lot for slowpitch softball tournaments i know its not exactly the same thing but we ask local businesses for sponsorships. We have never asked a city but you could try local shops and stuff that would be interested in sponsoring you and your dog. What we do for everyone that donates money is put their name or logo on our jerseys for the year and if we win money at the tourneys we refund them. Just my .02


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Bryan Manning said:


> No but I am tired of rude people. And yes I am in a bad mood! Everyone wants to talk about we need new blood we need this but the first chance people get they want to bash the hell out of people on here. When half wouldn't say this crap to someone's face. The man asked a question yes is it a good idea probably not. Could somebody say that with out being an ass yes but I guess its true what you have in your heart is what comes out of your mouth!


Come on man... Seinfeld? Humor? You are wound a little tight.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

huntinman said:


> Do I detect a slight man crush going on here?
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GnSwz-9LLc4


Who? Roadkill & you?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

mjh345 said:


> Who? Roadkill & you?


It is said that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. 

I get it. Even though you are an attorney, your rhetorical jousting skills are weak. I guess I don't really blame you for copying someone else.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

huntinman said:


> Come on man... Seinfeld? Humor? You are wound a little tight.


I think what it is Bill is a chat we usualy have over on potus is here on the main page and some of the kids don't feel comfie in the deep end of the pool. Others forgot thay ain't in potus and started to pee. Main page has that pretend blue stuff ;-)


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Usually before someone gets sponsored they need a performance record that is looked up to. All though the T-ball I watched yesterday had sponsors. They also did not keep score. HPW


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Do I detect a slight man crush going on here?
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GnSwz-9LLc4





mjh345 said:


> Who? Roadkill & you?


What Bill and I have for each other is* "respect."*


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Ethics: Doing the right thing when no one else is looking...


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

It seems to me that the best thing for the city and the sport would not be to sponsor an individual but sponsor a trial in the area or work to attract the MN or the NFC or something. The bang for the buck in terms of hotel tax, people spending $ in the area would be better. Huntsville, AL visitors bureau seems to get a fair amount of mileage from doing SRS stuff, although that is televised


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Dear Jay: Recently as I was looking for my callbacks Sat pm I discovered a group of people who have very strong opinions regarding having the city of Little Rock sponsor their dog. After reading 6 pages of --- would you, as the Head of the Little Rock Chamber of Commerce and as the owner of a currently running FC/AFC Ride Sally Ride, inform these people what your city's policy is. The majority of the RTF people have never been to or run a licensed field trial and thus they are unaware of procedures and the people who do. Strange that your dog and your passion are unknown within the city government. SEE YOU A__ I told you that just because you win an Open and Qualify for Nationals you are still a "NOBODY".


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

just to those interested first thing monday morning i found the secretary and asked her if she could give me back my packet as i was no longer interested in having the city sponsor me. she said "oh any reason why" i said i'd rather not have the city sponsor my hobby or lose my amateur status.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

lanse brown said:


> Dear Jay: Recently as I was looking for my callbacks Sat pm I discovered a group of people who have very strong opinions regarding having the city of Little Rock sponsor their dog. After reading 6 pages of --- would you, as the Head of the Little Rock Chamber of Commerce and as the owner of a currently running FC/AFC Ride Sally Ride, inform these people what your city's policy is. The majority of the RTF people have never been to or run a licensed field trial and thus they are unaware of procedures and the people who do. Strange that your dog and your passion are unknown within the city government. SEE YOU A__ I told you that just because you win an Open and Qualify for Nationals you are still a "NOBODY".


I am laughing so hard it hurts. . . . BAAADDDD! Another perfect example of how people on the internet think they are invisible and toss out all kinds of opinions. While the people that ARE somebody or are INVOLVED in something, remain anonymous. I do hope the OP has not run afoul of his employers.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

blake_mhoona said:


> just to those interested first thing monday morning i found the secretary and asked her if she could give me back my packet as i was no longer interested in having the city sponsor me. she said "oh any reason why" i said i'd rather not have the city sponsor my hobby or lose my amateur status.


Lanse laid out the perfect opportunity. Call and get the Chamber to sponsor you instead of the city.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

lanse brown said:


> Dear Jay: Recently as I was looking for my callbacks Sat pm I discovered a group of people who have very strong opinions regarding having the city of Little Rock sponsor their dog. After reading 6 pages of --- would you, as the Head of the Little Rock Chamber of Commerce and as the owner of a currently running FC/AFC Ride Sally Ride, inform these people what your city's policy is. The majority of the RTF people have never been to or run a licensed field trial and thus they are unaware of procedures and the people who do. Strange that your dog and your passion are unknown within the city government. SEE YOU A__ I told you that just because you win an Open and Qualify for Nationals you are still a "NOBODY".



I have seen a truck that parks around the chamber with a 2 or 3 hole dog box and often wondered I wish I knew who that was so we could train. Now I know. 

Is this a letter u sent to him? Now I am afraid my ignorance on the procedures and trials may lead to what 2tall mentioned in his comment?


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

I believe Mr. Brown resides in Alabama. He drives a van too, lol. Don't sweat it, everyone has bad ideas from time to time.


blake_mhoona said:


> I have seen a truck that parks around the chamber with a 2 or 3 hole dog box and often wondered I wish I knew who that was so we could train. Now I know.
> 
> Is this a letter u sent to him? Now I am afraid my ignorance on the procedures and trials may lead to what 2tall mentioned in his comment?


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

claimsadj said:


> I believe Mr. Brown resides in Alabama. He drives a van too, lol. Don't sweat it, everyone has bad ideas from time to time.


Jay chessir the addressee in his letter is the Little Rock Chamber of Commerce director. he is the one that owns the AFC/FC he mentioned. it is his truck that i'm assuming i have seen


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

So if you have sponsorship can you run amateur stake?


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

lanse brown said:


> Dear Jay: Recently as I was looking for my callbacks Sat pm I discovered a group of people who have very strong opinions regarding having the city of Little Rock sponsor their dog. After reading 6 pages of --- would you, as the Head of the Little Rock Chamber of Commerce and as the owner of a currently running FC/AFC Ride Sally Ride, inform these people what your city's policy is. *The majority of the RTF people have never been to or run a licensed field trial and thus they are unaware of procedures and the people who do.* Strange that your dog and your passion are unknown within the city government. SEE YOU A__ I told you that just because you win an Open and Qualify for Nationals you are still a "NOBODY".


Interesting...


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Duckquilizer said:


> Interesting...


If you define a majority as over half, I'm sure Lanse is correct about that. Without a formal poll I would guess the number to be around 20%-30%. Hunt test on the other hand would be a much higher number. Just my unscientific perception.

John


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> If you define a majority as over half, I'm sure Lanse is correct about that. Without a formal poll I would guess the number to be around 20%-30%. Hunt test on the other hand would be a much higher number. Just my unscientific perception.
> 
> John


There was a poll on this a while back. While not scientific, it appears that the % of folks who do run FTs are higher than John's gut http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...-do-with-YOUR-dogs&highlight=field+trial+poll


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

moscowitz said:


> So if you have sponsorship can you run amateur stake?


As far as I understand yes you can ran under an amateur status. Under the rules to be considered a pro, you must be getting paid to train dogs.
If sponsorship make you a pro then all these people that are in the Tri-Tronics IC would be considered pros.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

DoubleHaul said:


> There was a poll on this a while back. While not scientific, it appears that the % of folks who do run FTs are higher than John's gut http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...-do-with-YOUR-dogs&highlight=field+trial+poll


I noticed that this poll was done in 2009. I know my focus changed after this time. What might be really interesting, if someone wants to set it up, would be a new poll and contrast it to this one to see how things have changed. . . or not!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Not so fast in dissing John's gut. Looks to me as if Mr. Atkinson has about 15 times as many members on rtf as the number of "votes" cast.

MG


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Has anyone contacted AKC Performance Events to ask them if "sponsorship" (the acceptance of cash, goods, or services) has an effect on amateur status?


----------

